# Areas to avoid in London



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi guys need some input on where NOT to live in London... thinking about moving down and need to know places to avoid.

Was thinking about getting a place near Benthal Green so I can go workout at MuscleWorks but not sure about the Hackney area.:laugh:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Just try and avoid anywhere inside the M25 and you should be fine bud


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Hackney is ok avoid homerton or Clapton those are local to muscleworks


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Avoid hackney mate..Bethnal green itself isn't so bad...rent will be expensive though but will be worth it if you are thinking of going to Muscleworks


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

spudsy said:


> Just try and avoid anywhere inside the M25 and you should be fine bud


agreed. i live 2 mins from the 'edge' of london, and anywhere you go in london, 99 percent of the time, you end up in traffic jams and abusive bellends.

i used to hate going to london for work. what would of been a nice short 3 hour day if i were going in the opposite direction....going into london made it a 10 hour day. boy did i have a few of those. blackwall tunnel gridlocked...didnt move for 6 hours.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Just like anywhere mate! everywhere has its good and sh1t parts..

Have to check it out for yourself really dude


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers for the reply - would love to live in the West end if possible but would take at least an hour to get to MW. Any decent gyms in the West side?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

liang7079 said:


> Hi guys need some input on where NOT to live in London... thinking about moving down and need to know places to avoid.
> 
> Was thinking about getting a place near Benthal Green so I can go workout at MuscleWorks but not sure about the Hackney area.:laugh:


i know people mentioned East London as bad place to live, but you can check crime statistics here:

http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/index.php

according to numbers, south isnt that good too


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Just like anywhere mate! everywhere has its good and sh1t parts..
> 
> Have to check it out for yourself really dude


x2

Just go and see for yourself, if you dont like the feeling of the place, look for somewhere else.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

why would you avoid any where .. don't be a batty


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

All of it, cockney's everywhere

zXPjCvMwWiA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

spudsy said:


> Just try and avoid anywhere inside the M25 and you should be fine bud


I disagree completley.

There's nothing more numbing to the soul than living in the outer suburbs and commuting. A total waste of time, energy, health and relationsships: slow death by suburb.

The only way to have an enjoyable life it to live right in the centre of London, or right out and not commute. "A man who tires of London tires of life!"

Betnal Green, Spitalfields, lower Hoxton, Clerkenwell, Farringdon, Globe Town, Stepney, all contain great places to live in and are relatively close to Muscleworks.

The money you save by not commuting should help pay the rent and you'll have such fun!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

just commute from manchester


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

check the news and a 16 yea old girl who got shot in the neck in Hackney the other day


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> I disagree completley.
> 
> There's nothing more numbing to the soul than living in the outer suburbs and commuting. A total waste of time, energy, health and relationsships: slow death by suburb.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

"A man who tires of London tires of life!"...*orson wells*?

Arghh! No - the great Dr Johnson!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

liang7079 said:


> Hi guys need some input on where NOT to live in London... thinking about moving down and need to know places to avoid.
> 
> Was thinking about getting a place near Benthal Green so I can go workout at MuscleWorks but not sure about the Hackney area.:laugh:


muscle works is the only good thing about london but its all a shyt hole thats why i left!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> muscle works is the only good thing about london but its all a shyt hole thats why i left!


bit harsh isn't it lol

where did you head to that's better than London?


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

London is fine. I don't get the whole avoiding business. Just find somewhere within your budget, that looks nice, doesn't have **** on the walls. Done!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

avoid Lewisham or Catford or any SE postcode really


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

i had 6 great years in London, lived in marylebone, great neighbourhood, great traffic links


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i had 6 great years in London, lived in marylebone, great neighbourhood, great traffic links


lol no wonder! £££££££££££


----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

I lived in London for 8 years and worked in every area. To be honest it totally depends on how much you're willing to spend. There are some grotty places in even the more affluent areas, and nice areas even in the worst.

Like any major city, gang violence is prevalent in large parts, especially parts of East and North London - Hackney included.

You're best bet is to get a shortlist of areas you'd consider then spend a few days down there and get a feel for the place. One mans ****ehole is anothers paradise - only you know what your comfort level is.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Avoid Canvey Island, its a proper boy racing sh1thole with proper b1tchy people who hold many grudges.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sizar said:


> bit harsh isn't it lol
> 
> where did you head to that's better than London?


well i was tricked lol i now live in kent broadstairs (nice) but the other areas around it are shyt and ther is little to fuk all work! lol but its on the coast nice in the summer etc i grew up in bethnal green roman road hackny white chaple etc all shyt! (prob spellt all them places wrong lol)


----------



## Rudey (May 11, 2009)

come on guys hackney aint that bad!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Avoid Canvey Island, its a proper boy racing sh1thole with proper b1tchy people who hold many grudges.


Which bit of London would Canvey be?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

the city of london is a gr8 place gr8 history etc love it! but its the rest of the sarounding that is shyt!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> i had 6 great years in London, lived in a cardboard box under a bridge


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

maxrevs said:


> ...*There are some grotty places in even the more affluent areas, and nice areas even in the worst.*
> 
> Like any major city, gang violence is prevalent in large parts, especially parts of East and North London - Hackney included.
> 
> You're best bet is to get a shortlist of areas you'd consider then spend a few days down there and get a feel for the place. One mans ****ehole is anothers paradise - only you know what your comfort level is.


Is right! :thumb:

Spitalfields and Brick Lane were thought real dumps when I first lived there - in a beautiful house with a quiet walled garden. Now every banker wants to live there! Duh!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

avoid whitechapel if your female.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hi mate, you might find this crime map from the Met useful. I remember looking at it when I was thinking of moving. You can zoom into specific boroughs/wards.

http://maps.met.police.uk/

And Pat...you are such a suburb snob! There's nothing wrong with the 'burbs. :tongue:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i'd avoid peckham myself....

mind you, i'd try and avoid london completely too....


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Which bit of London would Canvey be?


i was thinking this....since when was canvey island part of london? unless its expanded east 50 miles:laugh:


----------



## Waxfin (Jan 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Islington.....


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll be moving in September, interesting reading


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Avoid Canvey Island, its a proper boy racing sh1thole with proper b1tchy people who hold many grudges.


Canvey Island is in London?? :confused1:

Did all the Coryton refinery gas tanks blow up & shift Canvey up the Thames? :lol:



R84 said:


> Hi mate, you might find this crime map from the Met useful. I remember looking at it when I was thinking of moving. You can zoom into specific boroughs/wards.
> 
> http://maps.met.police.uk/
> 
> And Pat...you are such a suburb snob! There's nothing wrong with the 'burbs. :tongue:


Wouldn't pay any attention to any crime figures, they're 'doctored' with downgraded crimes & fictitious clear-ups.



Waxfin said:


> Nothing wrong with Islington.....


There fcuking well is....it's Ar$enal territory!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

go check it out.

I personally need sun and clean beach.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I've worked in the City/Canary Wharf for 7 years and lived in Docklands for 3 years(Royal Victoria docks twice and Canary Wharf once).

I moved out to Herts 4 years ago and am so happy that I did. Less wannabe gangsters, more countryside and just a nicer environment for my kids (another on the way:bounce.

I would only live in London again if I had mega-money to live in the better, more affluent areas i.e. some parts of the north and west.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Areas to avoid living:

Elephant and castle

Peckham

Harlsden

Tower hamlets


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

My mate lives in Stretham, and people have tried to mug him 3 times, he's only 18.

Sooo don't fancy living there.

Notting hill is nice, stayed there for a few days at a friends


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Woolwhich and silvertown area around London City airport look proper "28 days later" apocolyptic sh1tholes......lol, I was walking around there thinking WTF! It's hard to think that the queen eats her wheatabix half a dozen or so miles away from that


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like Kensington.......a few nice museaums there!lol

If I were to live that way, all round Gatwick has nice parts - bit more ruralish


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Uriel, you would have to be minted to live in Kensington.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> I've worked in the City/Canary Wharf for 7 years and lived in Docklands for 3 years(Royal Victoria docks twice and Canary Wharf once).
> 
> I moved out to Herts 4 years ago and am so happy that I did. Less wannabe gangsters, more countryside and just a nicer environment for my kids (another on the way:bounce.
> 
> I would only live in London again if I had mega-money to live in the better, more affluent areas i.e. some parts of the north and west.


1. Hampstead/st johns wood

2. Mayfair/kensington/knightsbridge

3. Chelsea

With hampstead/st johns wood and also mayfair/park lane these places are not only extremely expensive which means that no chavs/scum can buy/rent property in this area. But also they are practically the only areas of london where there are no council houses/flats either so you dont get any assylum seekers nearby at all. Very hefty prices though.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Britbb, you have hit the nail on the head. Those are the type of areas I was thinking about. BUT you would have to have a few bob........


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Uriel, you would have to be minted to live in Kensington.


I know mate, very affluent there


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

A house was sold in Kensington Palace Gardens last year (or the year before, I can't remember) for £117 million. :blink:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i can verify chelsea is a great place to live you're close to everything

personally if you aim for west london you should be ok


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I worked in London 16 weeks straight 2 years ago on various sites, some proper rough area's proper stab vest central, but worked some decent areas as well. Hemel Hemstead is well nice expensive, also anywhere within 1 mile of oxford street, its more the outer area's really mate, have a search for crime rate on google


----------



## celtic72 (Sep 1, 2009)

ALL OF IT IM SCOTTISH.


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

aviod Albert Square in Wolford, people are always getting killed and stuff around there


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

i remember being in central london a few years ago, i asked for directions and nobody could help me, literally everyone i asked was foreign.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Waxfin said:


> Nothing wrong with Islington.....


 :thumb: ..islingtons cool....as is fulham:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

R84 said:


> ...
> 
> And Pat...you are such a suburb snob! There's nothing wrong with the 'burbs.  :tongue:


Never been a snob in my life of any sort! :laugh:

I'm by no means the first to observe the economic and social damage done by the creep of the burbs.

The mind set of townies who migrate to the countryside disturbs and destroys centuries of contented existence - it brings rat race values however much they think it doesn't.

It turns areas from real countryside into artificial ruburbia (rural suburbia) isolated from reality with its own consumer lifestyle and no real farming but garden centres and riding stables - horseyculture not horticulture. And townies don't really like country life with smells and dirt - they still relate to the city and want easy access supermarkets and night clubs to spend in, and don't take part in local society, but try to change it.

At night the burbs are oceans of mind-numbing inactivity, unlike real villages and towns.

At worst, as out here in E Anglia, local people have become very resentful of commuters pricing them and their children out of cottages their forebears inhabited for centuries.

And those who abandon the city make it harder for those remaining to maintain a healthy city life.

This is why New York has brought in ordinances to encourage better-paid people to stay in the city and discourage sink ghettos.

Many people who live right in the centre of London can vouch what a richly interesting life they lead - especially their kids who relish all the big city pursuits and attractions. You've got to be dumb not to thrive with all the museums, theatres, concert halls, venues, clubs, and the sheer vibrancy of the place.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

If by areas to avoid you mean rough places...well there's plenty in London! lol but again it depends on so many things, as said before what is rough for me can be fine for you so there's nothing like checking the place yourself.

I personally would avoid some areas but this doesn't mean there aren't nice 'pockets' in them:

North West:

Harlsden, Neasden, Willsden, and most of Wembley

North:

Tottenham, Seven Sisters, that area, Turnkipe Lane and some areas of Finsbury Park/Holloway Rd/Caledonian Rd can also be a bit scummy.

East:

Clapton, Leyton, Canning Town, Some parts of Hackney, Walthamstow and Leytonstone

Barking, Dagenham, etc are shyteholes - unless you're a member of the BNP :lol:

South:

Lewisham, New Cross, Pecham, Some parts of Stockwell & Brixton, Colliers Wood (and anything further south, like South Wimbledon, Merton, Mitcham, etc), Most of Streatham too.

These are just a few...

Bethnal Green is not bad, depending on what you like really, transport is fvkin great, bit it's quite expensive given the City next door.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Probably one of the best things i ever did was move to London.

If you want to go wandering around Stratford, Hackney , Lewisham Peckham etc late at night then the chances are you will run into trouble but I can honestly say ive never seen on ounce of trouble when ive been out at night to the places i go to.

Ive lived in the North East, Kent (awful), Southampton, Birmingham, Bournemouth...you get the picture...everytime they built some out of town bowling alley, Burger King Night Club complex its a breeding ground for teenagers to kick the crap out of each other and cause trouble.

I await the backlash!

I totally agree with Prodrivers post...!


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> This is why New York has brought in ordinances to encourage better-paid people to stay in the city and discourage sink ghettos.


Ruburbia and Horseyculture...love it Pat!

I agree with you. Until they introduce some form of rent control in London as they have in NYC, the suburbs will continue to expand.

That said, the urban sprawl there has also been blamed for the gentrification of places such as Brooklyn which many would claim has changed the character of the neighbourhood in the same vein as the growth of ruburbia.


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input people! I guess for the qiality of life and safety I will look into getting a place in the West side (and sell my butt to the higest bidder to afford the rent) ;

Was in Belgravia last time I was in London (3 weeks ago), great garden squares and fantastic area to live in but all the flats start off at £2.5 million + @[email protected]


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Prov has a great theory, but the reality is these inner-city areas are horrible and dangerous, given the choice where would you wish to raise your young, inner city in the shadow of tower blocks and to the sound of sirens or Leafy Sleepy Hollow? Hence the migration, it might be wrong, but there it is!

Personally I hate the way every town over a certain population is becoming a clone, Mega Cinema, BK, MDs, Shopping Centres, pretty soon you won't be able to tell one from another... 

IMO Village life is far better, but as Prov said, sadly you need the lolly to live there or commute, or if you're very luck work from home...:cool:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive been all over london, but only ever lived in south london. imo avoid south and east london, and try and live in north or west london.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BigStew said:


> Canvey Island is in London?? :confused1:
> 
> Did all the Coryton refinery gas tanks blow up & shift Canvey up the Thames? :lol:


Isnt essex part of London then or is it classed as outside?


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I was born in tooting and lived in mitcham as well as brixton for most of my life... I dont think any of these places are half as bad as people make out. Yes they are highly populated and there are areas which are a bit iffy, but I live on the very south coast of england now, and even here there are places you'd avoid at night...

Pherhaps take have a thought of places you'd consider and take a drive round there in the day and at night to get an idea of what its like pherhaps?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

essex isnt part of london no. if it doesnt have a london postal code ie. NW, SE, SW, EC etc. then i dont class it as london


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nothing2fear said:


> I was born in tooting and lived in mitcham as well as brixton for most of my life... I dont think any of these places are half as bad as people make out. Yes they are highly populated and there are areas which are a bit iffy, but I live on the very south coast of england now, and even here there are places you'd avoid at night...
> 
> Pherhaps take have a thought of places you'd consider and take a drive round there in the day and at night to get an idea of what its like pherhaps?


i agree, people thijnk of brixton or peckham and thijnk if you go there you get stabbed lol. tbh places in ireland and scotland are 10x worse


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I lived in Stockwell, Kensington, Chelsea and then Spitalfields (E1), and I far preferred Spitalfields, even though it was considered a dump when I moved in and before it was "discovered".

Resourceful people make their lives good anywhere - witness the flowering of the old LCC tower blocks under private ownership.

I have a number of friends who've moved back with their kids into central London from the leafy suburbs, because they suddenly realized how much better life could be for them right in the heart of the city and the amount of time, money and relationships they saved by not commuting. Their children far prefer living in the city!

Spitalfields is less than 1/2 a mile from the Stock Exhange, yet is full of quiet leafy walled gardens - we had nightingales - and you could walk to work in the City.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Kind of tricky to generalise - live in Dagenham which has a reputation for not being the best places in London to live, but never had a problem luckily so far (i.e not been mugged, stabbed...to my knowledge, burgled). Has some of the cheapest rents/property prices in the capital and lots of train/tube lines so really easy to escape too. However since I started working in leafy posh Bloomsbury we've had a number of murders, some robberies (one where I worked) plus I have a work friend who lives in Hampstead and her places has been broken into about 6 times over the years. So kind of hard to generalise.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Isnt essex part of London then or is it classed as outside?


No mate, completely separate County!

(Think you're confusion may lie in the fact that parts of Essex are within Greater London/London Boroughs, (Ilford=LB Redbridge, Romford=LB Havering, Barking,Dagenham=LB B&D, etc.) but actually still in the county of Essex. Same thing in Middlesex (LB Enfield), Kent (LB Bromley) & Surrey (LB Croydon))


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

I remember me and my mate pulling into a travel lodge somewhere in london, definatly a rough part as when I got out of the car I found myself surrounded by a gang roughly ten thousand strong, bad times. Managed to make it to the reception in one piece but its safe to say ten thousand darkly clad teenagers on BMX's is a site id rather avoid in the future


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

R84 said:


> A house was sold in Kensington Palace Gardens last year (or the year before, I can't remember) for £117 million. :blink:


Thats coz its a private road with mostly embassies down it and 24 hr police at each end, oh, and its next door to Kensington Palace funny!! Mental aint it!



Pelayo said:


> :thumb: ..islingtons cool....as is fulham:thumb:


How d'you know Fulham mate, thats where i live!! Only bad thing in Fulham is Craven Cottage!!!! 



liang7079 said:


> Thanks for all the input people! I guess for the qiality of life and safety I will look into getting a place in the West side (and sell my butt to the higest bidder to afford the rent) ;
> 
> Was in Belgravia last time I was in London (3 weeks ago), great garden squares and fantastic area to live in but all the flats start off at £2.5 million + @[email protected]


Belgravia was going to be my suggestion to you pal!!! In particular Chester Square!! Its the most expensive street in Engalnd and Wales 2 years running with the AVERAGE house price being 6.6 million!!! :thumb:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I like Southwest London although I was born in Willesden.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't go too far wrong if you stay north of the river and pick an area full of young professionals - Islington, Fulham, Camden, Hoxton, Putney, Shoreditch, Hammersmith, Chelsea(£££) etc.

Personally I like it around Portobello Road.

The thing with London is there is something for everyone. If you like the village feel there's Hampstead, Crouch End, Highgate etc. 10 mins and you're in the centre of town. Lots of zone 2 is similar.

Don't let anyone put you off, London is one of the best cities in the world. Much better than up north!!


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Can't go too far wrong if you stay north of the river and pick an area full of young professionals - Islington, Fulham, Camden, Hoxton, Putney, Shoreditch, Hammersmith, Chelsea(£££) etc.
> 
> Personally I like it around Portobello Road.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the input, Hampstead or St Johnswood would be great as well, don't think I could afford Chelsea but you never know.

LOL can't say you are wrong about London being better than up North, as much as I like the friendly (well most of them) people there's always going to be much more going on in London than rest of the country.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Went down to Peckham a few months ago to check a uni out.

The people seemed alright, got lost a few times - reminded me of Rusholme in Manchester.

Quite like the cockney accent on the ladies


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Areas to avoid living:
> 
> Tower hamlets


Nothing wrong with certain areas of Tower Hamlets. They're not Mayfair but they're OK. I can get to work in Canary Wharf 15 mins door to door or central London in about 15 as well.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i agree, people thijnk of brixton or peckham and thijnk if you go there you get stabbed lol. tbh places in ireland and scotland are *10x worse?*


wer did you get these stats dom? i would agree that pound for pound scotland (glasgow specifically) is on a par with the most dangerous for being stabbed. It isnt 10 times worse tho. Andgun crime in London is out of control, which isnt thecase in Scotland. I lived in london for nearly a year in Wembley and at Kings cross. In my experience you have to be ready for anything and cant let your guard down at anytime. In saying that i loved the place. cant wait to get back down in the next year or so.

i found stonebridge park a seriously dodgy area whilst there.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Wembley and Kings Cross are dodgy as **** mate..


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

spend a few days on the tube getting of every few stopps and having a look around. you wil soon find out


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> spend a few days on the tube getting of every few stopps and having a look around. you wil soon find out


Sounds like a good idea lol


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

If I were you I'd avoid anywhere in Lambeth, Southwark, Brent and Hackney. Most other boroughs have good and bad bits but I've yet to see anywhere worth living in those areas. Some of the best gyms are in pretty sh*t areas but you can travel in to them, train then go home easily enough.


----------

